# Any ideas for my 30th, night and day?



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

My 30th soon on 7th Feb. Parents over for the week and they can't wait to see their grandsons so have offered to babysit on 6th Feb. That means me and my gorgeous Husband can have a night out Any ideas? I don't have that many ideas. We have been to the Souk madinat which was lovely but wouldn't mind doing somthing else. Without sounding too soppy I would like a special evening just the two of us. The next day (on my actual birthday) I would like to spend it with all my family and do something magical. I love sight seeing so don't mind a bit of driving. Anybody got any magical ideas?

Happyhour


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Happyhour, it was my 30th a couple of weeks ago and one of my best friends came to visit. For a night out we went for cocktails at Bar 44 followed by dinner then drinks at Buddha Bar (both at Grosvenor House). It was a great night and I'd recommend it but it is very pricey. How about afternoon tea at the Burj al Arab on your actual birthday?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

how about this


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

or this one


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

if were all not invited im not suggesting anything


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

On a sober note ...(?)... Why don't you do that desert place that emirates (boo hiss) own. It really is the dog's bollocks.


But it'll cost you a fortune for a tent for 23.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Why don't you go completely out of the city and go to Le Meridien in Fujairah? It's quite nice, I go there when I really feel like I need a break from Dubai. There's some cool sight seeing places and you can drive up a big mountain and just enjoy a picnic and wadawadawada!

Or take a drive down to Oman and enjoy the beaches in Muscat


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

If you want a really great night away from the family then I suggest going to Al Maha for the day/night. You could check in at noon on the 6th and check out on the 7th and be back to spend your birthday with the family. It is about 45 mins outside of Dubai in the desert on a conservation, and the views are amazing. The resort is all inclusive, you meals are included as well as 2 activities and they have some pretty cool stuff to do, like dune bashing, falconry, a very nice evening camel ride through the desert. You should check it out.
I did it for my birthday, just fro that one day and it was magical. 


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> or this one


You posted these photographs a while ago for me. Can you give me some more details please? Need to book something up soon.....

Many thanks

Happyhour


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

happyhour said:


> You posted these photographs a while ago for me. Can you give me some more details please? Need to book something up soon.....
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Happyhour


The first post pic. Its Fujairah Rotana Resort & Spa - Al Aqah Beach
Fujairah Rotana Resort & Spa - Al Aqah Beach 
http://www.rotana.com/searchbyloc-1-7-area.htm
P.O. Box 1856, Al Aqah Beach, Fujairah, U.A.E. 
T: +971 (0)9 244 9888 
F: +971 (0)9 244 9800 
[email protected]













The second post pic. Six Senses Hideaway Zighy Bay It’s in Oman, two hour drive from dubai international airport.

Tel: +968 26735 555 
Fax: +968 26735 556 
(Resort 24 hrs)
reservations 
Tel: +968 26735 888 
Fax: +968 26735 887 
(Reservations 9am-9pm)
E-mail
[email protected]
http://www.sixsenses.com/Six-Senses-...-Bay/index.php


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Try the Dolphin Experience at Atlantis.

That's pretty cool and certainly will be something to remember


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I recently had an event to celebrate. I would have spent about 400-500 or even more on one dinner. I decided to give that dinner a pass and instead decided to donate that money to International redcross for the people of Gaza. I did not have a greatest of times but I feel great inside.


----------

